# Baby Budapest Tumbler! **cuteness Alert!**



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

***WARNING**
DO NOT VIEW THIS PHOTO IF YOU HAVE A WEAK HEART, SOFT SPOT FOR ADORABLE CREATURES, OR HYPERACTIVE "AWWWWWWW" REFLEX​*
The Friedmans' eggs hatched today!!!
For your viewing pleasure, I present, little Friedman Junior #1.










I didn't expect the eggs to hatch until tomorrow so I went in the loft to switch the Friedmans' eggs for the two infertile eggs under my fosters (a pair of hens, unconventional, I know, but they happened to pair up and lay the same day as the Budas. They sat religiously and after getting the OK from another breeder, I thought, what the heck - let the 2 hens foster!). 

Imagine my surprise when Mrs. Friedman stood up and there were two little babies!!!! So my friend told me to switch just one baby tonight, see how the hens do with feeding. If they do good, I can give them both babies. If not, I give Jr. back to the Budas then take over in 5 or 6 days when they can no longer successfully feed them. (The short-faced Budas can't feed beyond the pigeon milk)

I'm ready, willing, and able to hand-feed so it's no problem. 

ANYWAY. I hope you like the pic! (Daryl especially!!! Look what you're in for!!!)

Best,
Kari Jo

(I guess I'm back on PT - now that I'm a Grandma!!)


Here's The Duchess (WOE Tumbler) and Sylvie (Classic Old Frill) trying to figure out how their egg suddenly turned into a little squiggly squab!! Look at how tiny!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, well, well! Just too darned CUTE, KariJo! Hopefully Friedman has gotten into your good graces by blessing you with these two little ones!  Great pics, and I hope the foster Moms will be up to the task. 

Yep .. you are definitely a Grandmom now, and there's no escaping us at Pigeon-Talk at this point.

Congratulations on the new babies .. please keep the pics and updates coming!

Terry, who is tempted to go tell Laz and Lil it would be OK ..


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Terry. You should.... I'm telling you. I have seen babies in my friends' lofts, but I was so not prepared for the insane teeny tiny cuteness of these little juniors. My friend who has Friedman's siblings and cousins warned me though - apparently he had a number of babies and they were all doing great, then as they figured out they had legs they took off sprinting around their nestboxes!!! He said it wasn't like normal squabbie wandering, these guys like to MOVE and run around. And so he lost a few that pitched their tiny selves out by accident!!! It's terrible! But I'm glad he told me, I am going to put a little barrier on the outside of the buda nestbox to prevent any little _running friedmen_ from leaping out. Oh I just love them already - so very very much!!! Figures they would be naughty babies!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

what a sweety,,hes tiny


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's an OVERLOAD of teeny tiny cuteness!! 

I want one!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I hung around in the loft for a half hour this morning waiting and waiting to see if the foster pair (Sylvie and Duchess) were feeding the baby - they ARE!! I didn't see the Friedmans feeding the other, but I checked it out (it's the bigger of the two) and it seems to have milk in it's crop. I'll check again this afternoon and decide if I should switch it down to the foster pair also. I probably will, since they seem to be taking very good care of the baby I gave them - even though they BOTH want to sit in the bowl at the same time!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, well, well! Just too darned CUTE, KariJo! Hopefully Friedman has gotten into your good graces by blessing you
> 
> Congratulations on the new babies .. please keep the pics and updates coming!
> 
> Terry, who is tempted to go tell Laz and Lil it would be OK ..


Terry,
By all means, do so. You deserve some baby flying frogs, too. I'd be more than glad to gift you with some babies from Laz and Lily.
Daryl


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY DARLING! Yes, do put a barrier in the front of the nest box to stop accidental leaping into space. I always do that when I have babies. I just make one out of cardboard and tape it in place. Then can replace it easily when it gets too dirty or remove it when they begin to fly.

Margaret


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Margaret that's great advice, thank you!!! I'm doing it tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I just don't know how so much cuteness can be stuffed inside such a tiny little package! 

karijo I hope you're aware that it's a law on PT to post pictures of cute baby pigeons on a regular basis???


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I do now! LOL

I switched the babies tonight, I left the larger baby with the budas and put the smaller under the fosters - just to see how it went. Well, the budas are actually doing a better job of feeding!! I don't know why, so my friend told me to switch the babies tonight and see what's going on in the morning. If the fosters don;t put enough milk in the bigger baby tonight then both will stay with the budas and I'll step in and take over as soon as I have to.

I'll get more pics tomorrow.
They are really just way way too cute.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

karijo said:


> I hung around in the loft for a half hour this morning waiting and waiting to see if the foster pair (Sylvie and Duchess) were feeding the baby - they ARE!! I didn't see the Friedmans feeding the other, but I checked it out (it's the bigger of the two) and it seems to have milk in it's crop. I'll check again this afternoon and decide if I should switch it down to the foster pair also. I probably will, since they seem to be taking very good care of the baby I gave them - even though they BOTH want to sit in the bowl at the same time!!


Hi again, Karijo! Congratulations on becoming a grandma!

The truth is that two hens as fosters is the VERY BEST CHOICE, so rejoice! it is better to keep the two together, and unless one ougrows the other, actually do better. No problem with a pair of henst as fosters, though. Got size 7 bands for them? They will be ready to band in about 7-9 days. Can't wait to see pics of them as they grow up!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I felt so lucky that my hens laid the very same days that the budas did, AND that the hens chose to lay their 4 eggs in one bowl and sit on them together, alternating sitting duties like a real pair. 

I eventually took away 2 of their eggs, then gave them the smaller baby when the eggs hatched - but tonight he just didn't have as full of a crop as the baby I left under the budas did. Do you think I did the right thing switching them, giving the budas a chance to feed the smaller baby? I was expecting to have the hen pair take both babies tonight, so this was a surprise a little. I expected two big birds would have no problem filling up a tiny buda baby...

I want them to survive! I'm so worried about the little stinkers already.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry,
> By all means, do so. You deserve some baby flying frogs, too. I'd be more than glad to gift you with some babies from Laz and Lily.
> Daryl


Thank you, Daryl! I'm gonna sit tight a bit and see how it goes with KariJo's babies and the fostering and such .. I'm seriously tempted, though! 

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

The switch seemed to work well last night, both babies have full crops this morning so I'll leave the big baby under the hens and the small one under the budas for now. They really change and grow overnight!! I'm going to get more pics today...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Argh OK I switched them again. The Budas seem to be doing a better job at keeping the crops full. If the foster hen pair don't have it down by bedtime, I am going to let the Budas have both babies. (I have a feeling that's what's going to happen)

The smaller baby seemed to have benefited from being with his real parents all day, his crop is SO full! I'm sure they are like, "what's with all this manhandling and switching!!"

On the plus side... I have an eye opening!!!
I didn't know it would happen so soon!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

More pics, as promised. 

Smaller Baby









Larger Baby (one eye is already opening!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Amazing!!! You can really see how large those  EYES are going to be!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuteness alert indeed! They're adorable!
Best wishes for them and for you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OK... can't HELP it................

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have been so busy with Journey I am just catching up on all the threads.... How SWEET is that!!!!!! When we found our Baby Doves last night in the nest, all we kept saying is "They are SO Itty-Bitty!!!" Way to go Jr........ a 10+ on the Cutness scale! CONGRATS kariJo!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't help it, karijo, baby pics just CRACK ME UP!!! Too funny and WAY too cute! Congradulations girl!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Good news, everybody seems to have figured out the feeding thing. Both babies have had very full crops all day (I still have one baby under the budas and one under the foster hens). So I will leave them like this until tomorrow and see how it's going. Tuesday's probably the last day the budas will be able to feed before the hens (and possibly I) have to take over completely, but I will just keep checking them a few times a day and see how things go. 
They seem to be growing fast and though they are tiny, they seem "big and strong" and healthy. 

So much for my Florida vacation on the 26th! Looks like I'll be staying home to take care of the kids!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad the wee ones are doing well, KariJo. Sorry about your vacation, but some of us are daft enough to consider staying home to feed baby pigeons a fine vacation! I'm speaking for myself, of course! 

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Alert!*

Terry is here! Just kidding. My, you are the night owl, are you not? hope all is well with you. Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LUCKYT said:


> Terry is here! Just kidding. My, you are the night owl, are you not? hope all is well with you. Dave


ROFL!  I'm not here for long though .. AND you should talk .. I'm a real piker compared to your nightowlish habits!  All is well here.

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lately that is true! Went from 6 to 4 during the week, plus 5 hours on Sat. to 6 to 2 during the week and no hours on sat. So my sleep thing is really messed up! I CAN NOT wait till i can work in the garden, which i got too do the last two days, even a little sun burn believe it or not. I have WAY too much time on my hands, but with my yard, i will be very busy when it warms up! LOL! Dave


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you're right - who needs Miami. I was born there. Nothing new I haven't seen... except my Mom's new condo on Hallandale Beach Blvd right...on...the..beach.. sniffle...



Just kidding, there's nothing I'd rather do than stay home with my two babies. Heck, except maybe stay home with 4 babies? 


(Dave, I'm pretty sure you've adjusted your sleeping habits so you can sneak around here late at night and cause trouble while everyone else is asleep. We're on to you! LOL hehe)


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

He he back you are funny, when ya want to be! LOL!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Meanwhile, I went and checked on the babies this morning - holy smokes. Looks like everyone has gotten the hang of feeding!!! Their crops were SO full I thought they might burst!!!! Are they supposed to be THAT full!?

I'll get pics later.
Geez, they're like little water balloons.
But they are doing GREAT.
Both eyes are open on the big baby and one is opening on the smaller (who now is not much smaller). I have my leg bands ready!!! Day 7-10, right? I am so excited, my first babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, the parents can fill them up pretty good. I've seen some that I was sure would "pop" any second.............I would never fill a baby up that full if I was hand raising it, but I guess the parents know what they're doing. No wonder they babies sleep all the time. If I stuffed myself like that, I'd sleep too............LOL
Can't wait for more pictures.........they are just so adorable.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Renee!

Have seen some baby pics with crops so full they looked like a CROP PIJ with a little head, no feet and no wings!  

Looking forward to more pictures...they are just adorable with those BIG eyes!!

So glad to hear all is going well, KariJo!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

More photos, as promised. They are 6 days old now. About the same age Brooklyn was when he was found stranded on a Brooklyn street corner April 9th, 2006. How funny that almost exactly 3 years later I have tiny new babies in my hands again. It got me all emotional over Brook, I was hugging him thinking "Wow. It was supposed to be your time, you're not 'supposed' to have survived..." and it just gets me all teary eyed with how much I LOVE him, truly madly LOVE him!!! How funny. All the pijies we pass on the street each day, flying over head, hunkered down in overpasses... and Brook is no more special than any of them. He just got lucky... I just got lucky. It just astounds me to think any of those pijies could be like him, so wonderful and funny and cute and loving. Man, I can't believe how much I love these silly little feathered personalities!!! Whooo... OK. Buda pics, sorry, hijacked my own thread. LOL

Bigger Baby, (Jr #2)









"Hello! I'm a little sack of food!"









Baby Tushy!!!









Mrs. Friedman and Jr #2


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*OK, ready for supreme cuteness??*

And the Friedmans' smaller baby, the one under the foster hens (Jr #1)

****Warning: I can't even look at this photo without getting ridiculously emotional! LOOK AT HIS FACE!!!****

I'm not trying to play favorites... but I think if I _have_ to keep one, this is going to be the one I keep. (I call it Jr #1 because it's the one I saw first, but it's the younger/smaller kid)









"I'm getting ready to be a little cucamonga Friedman... hee hee hee"










OK, can't help it:
Brooklyn on April 14, 2006
A whole 3,000 miles away from that cold rainy Brooklyn street corner he landed on, helpless, alone, and hungry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG!  I think I need to go to bed after these pics .. just way, way TOO CUTE! Laz and Lil have 1 egg .. I'm still thinkin' about it, but with baby bird season just weeks away, it's probably a no go .. BUT I'm thinkin' about it. Darn you, KariJo .. your babies make it so very tempting to try with Laz and Lil.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice to hear about Brooklyn's "beginnings" again .. and whatcha gonna do if the baby Buda's grow up with Friedman's personality? 

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh Terry, if you have fosters handy, go for it. 

The pictures just do not do these babies justice. They are so adorable. I'll also say this - the budas aren't supposed to be able to feed their own young... and I keep checking to see if it's time to put Jr #2 with #1 (already under the foster moms). But I gotta tell ya - there's a few seeds in that crop mixed in with the pigeon milk. And these babies are definitely FULL of food. I'm sure I'll have to move that baby soon, but I was so worried and convinced they wouldn't be able to feed at all - and it's day 6 and they're still going strong. I'm very surprised they are doing so well!

Oh and, look at that baby's smirk. I am quite sure they will have Friedman's "personality". 


They'll fit right in with this lot of hooligans and rapscallions!!










"What? We're not doing anything... just.. um... standing here..."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Love your "hooligans" pic .. just perfect! If I were you, I would be leaving those Buda babes with the Buda parents for absolutely as long as possible. Sounds like they are doing a fine job. I understand that at some point the babes MIGHT need to be moved to foster parents, but I think I'd test that theory to the end.

Still thinkin' about Buda Babes here .. I've got a MAJOR cat rescue going on right now, so it's not a real good time for Buda Babies.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Karijo,

Those babies are heart melters. Love the picture of the four rascals.

Margaret


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Terry, I have only had one baby with the budas at one time. I kept having to switch the babies back and forth because the hen foster pair wasn't feeding enough and I was hoping to get them up to speed so they would be ready and able to take over for the budas if/when needed.

Sat night was the last switch, putting the smaller baby under the fosters and the larger under the budas. Now the fosters are feeding as much as the budas and when the time comes, and the Budas are no longer able to feed the baby they are on, I can give it to the hen foster pair. They will be able to feed the squabs until weaned. (Because the Budas are unable to do this)

If I give _both_ babies to the budas, it's my understanding the foster pair will stop producing milk and then I will have to be the one to take the babies when the Budas can't.

This is what I've been told from other buda breeders - do I have it right?
I don't want to lose the ability to use this foster pair for these babies.

Checked on them this morning, they are doing great!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

More photos!

Duchess, Sylvie, and Jr #1
Dinner time!!!






























The Friedmans stepped out to stretch so I took a pic of Jr #2, he was sleeping so I didn't want to bug him too much...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, Karijo!!

Hey, all looks grand...just keep doin' what you are doin'...those little bundles of joy are gonna be the best fed around!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

oh now those are some great pictures  keep um coming and line the field of dreams to warm our hearts ,sweeet


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

thank you thank you!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

KariJo,
Well, you still haven't named FDriedman's wife, so I've done it for you. Her name is Fancy.
The babies are growing like weeds, aren't they. I really think Terry needs some Buda babies, too, don't you?
daryl
still computerless, using kel's puter


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, Karijo! Must confess to having said 'Awwwwwwwwww!' several times!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Karijo, those pictures are just way over the top on the cuteness scale. I too said AWWWW a few times.
I want to warn you though about a POSSIBLE problem you could face. If you are planning on giving the baby #2 to the foster parents that already have one baby, it really should be done pretty soon. You can give almost any size baby to parents that don't already have a baby, but trying to add a new baby to a nest that already has one baby will not always work out. I've found that once the baby starts feathering out, most will not accept it. They KNOW it's not their baby. I tried it just this year. I really needed to move a baby to another pair that had one, but all they did was try to beat it up. It looked JUST LIKE their baby, but they absolutely refused it.
Just wanted to let you know. It might NOT be a problem, but more than likely, it will be.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first I said ooooooh and then I said ahhhhhh!, me thinks I want a buda.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Renee - thank you! I didn't know this!!

I guess I will try the switch tonight then, under the cloak of darkness... Hopefully the foster hens won't notice the sudden extra mouth to feed. Maybe since they are already familiar with the baby (because I kept switching the babies back and forth) it will still be OK and they will accept.... GROVER (Jr #2). I named Jr #1 NESBIT. 


_Hi, my name is Kari Jo and I like doofy names._

Of course, the names may change if somebody turns out to be a baby girl... I wasn't even going to name them until they were out of the nest, but I couldn't help myself today and it just happened.
he he he.

(Daryl! Fancy is a very cute name!! I'll use that unless something else strikes me, thanks!!)


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Banding Day!*

Well, I kept reading to band on days 7-10, and the babies are 10 days old today so I decided to go for it. It was easier than I expected! They have such little feet, but I think today was the right day to do it (any bigger and it would have been tough to get the band on). Anyway - today's cutie pics of Grover and Nesbit!

Grover, looks like he's going to have a spot head like his Momma!










Grover (the bigger of the two babies)










Grover, starting to get some feathers! Look at his cute spotty head!










Nesbit (the smaller baby), looking adorable as usual. Such a little mugsy guy.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't believe how quickly they are growing!! They are so much bigger than a week ago and now the feathers are totally starting to poke through!! More pics later...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my.....such a cute little (soon-to-be) feathered tadpoll. 

Well....you better keep those pics coming.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG!! They ARE SO CUTE!!! As many baby pigeons as I've seen........they are right there at the TOP!! I want to hold one and kiss it's little head.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those EYES!! That smilin' BEAK!!

Definitely cuteness overload!!

Keep those pictures comin'!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, you asked for it!

Grover, feathers coming in!









Nesbit, showing off _his_ new feathers










OK, just have to throw one in of Brooklyn - being a total brat after spending TWO nights in the loft! He seems to have survived the indignation, and hopefully I can move him out permanently without too much of a temper tantrum...









Sylvie (puffing up, preparing for a wing slap...) and Nesbit


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gorgeous cute babies!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, that has got to be the cutest baby pigeon of all.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those two are almost painfully cute with their adorable little beaks!!!!	
Thank you so much for diligently sharing their baby pictures! I just love the mellow look birds get when they are setting. That "family photo" of the two hens with the tiny baby in front is beautiful!

Brooklyn is looking especially handsome - love those blue bars!

Sylvie is a very effective puffer! I'd be afraid to put my hand in there! ("You'll be pullin' back a bloody stump!")



karijo said:


> ...I am going to put a little barrier on the outside of the buda nestbox to prevent any little _running friedmen_ from leaping out....


Or from accidently being carried out by the WOE muff! What a gorgeous pair of hens!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Or from accidently being carried out by the WOE muff! What a gorgeous pair of hens!


The mental picture of that literally just cracked me up.


Thanks, Terri!!
hehe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such precious babies, KariJo! OMG .. Such big, dark, soulful eyes they have for such little ones! I think I must go speak with Laz and Lil .. they only have the one egg which has been ignored, so I'm sure there is nothing happening there .. 

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Aw, Terry. I was hoping for you to get babies.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*On the move!!*

Wow, my friend wasn't kidding. It's like they discovered they have legs today - both babies were wandering around their nestboxes when I went in to clean! Where is it they think they are_ going_?!
:rolleyes

I put them back in their nests and they seemed to be staying put.

Is this normal baby behavior? I mean, my friend _warned_ me the budas would start running around, I guess I didn't think it would happen so soon. Do other baby pigeons start exploring so young?? What a bunch of weirds.

They look tremendously different today. Feathering up quickly! I meant to get pics but never got to it.. Tomorrow!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

So today the foster pair decided they didn't want to feed Nesbit anymore!!

I noticed his crop was not as full as usual last night, by this morning it was empty!
So I stuck him back in with the Budas who still had Grover. They both started feeding him right away! It was sweet. I made up some Roudybush squab formula anyway, mixed in a little Exact formula, and filled him up good before I left for work.

I think the foster hens are all distracted because Brooklyn is in the loft now. Even though they were locked up with the baby, I don't know. He was making such a spectacle of himself... meanwhile since they don't have the baby I let them out of their box and Brook was such a huge jerk. Bullying them, grabbing their feathers, pushing them off everything. The Duchess gave up and went back into her box but Sylvie (the Classic Frill) is so enamored with him she just puts up with the abuse. 

Well, I'll see how the Budas do feeding two babies, and supplement with the formula. 
I'm amazed they're still feeding the babies this far into it!! But they are doing excellent.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty terrific that the parents are doing such a great job feeding their babies so long!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

The fosters demanded their baby back!!! After a day without Nesbit, I guess they decided they DID want to be good parents after all. They stormed the buda nest and tried to feed Nesbit and sit on him, so I let them have him back - They were SO happy to get him back and went running into their box to smother him with love. Suffice to say his crop is overstuffed now! I guess they missed him!!

My lahores laid an egg today (it was cracked, I assume Rami stepped on it the big galoot!), and so did one of the foster hens. (It won't be fertile) I guess it's that day of the week, egg-layin' day. 

My Ancient egg is due to hatch Friday.... *fingers are SUPER crossed!!*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think we need some updated pictures of the baby buda's would be nice about now...please...THANKS!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*You Asked For It!*

The now-feathery Grover and Nesbit pics you've all been waiting for...

Nesbit, 03/26/09










Nesbit










Grover









"Get back here and FEED ME!!"


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Gosh! The babies are really adorable!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

KariJo! You're killing me man! I love your babies! They have built in goggles!  And yes....MORE PICTURES! You are taking some wonderful pictures....I just keep on smilin


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!! They look like they have little mohawks because of the spots on their heads.
I'm excited - I was really hoping for "white eye masks" and it looks like they might have them. Friedman's brother was the CUTEST bird ever, and he had the best face markings. Grover and Nesbit look so much like him already. I can't wait - they are more adorable each day to me. My Ancient egg might hatch today... I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those little guys are just WAY to cute for their own good..............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Like everyone else, I think Grover and Nesbit are just adorable!!

What really gets me smiling are their _smiles._ Don't see that many babies with what seem like permanent "beak" smiles!

Sure look forward to future "development" pictures!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Shi, you're right! They really do have permanent smiles!!!

They are doing great, I switched them again today. I'm glad the budas and the fosters seem to be happy with whatever baby they have at any given day. They just want A baby. Doesn't matter which. LOL (I switched them again because I felt like one was a little lighter in the crop, so I switched, and everybody fed, and now they're even again.)

It's fun, like "musical babies". Having the foster pair definitely is making things easy though, otherwise I would be stepping in to feed, which I only did once. I'm still amazed, _17 days_ and the budas are still doing a great job feeding!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

They're like little ETs with feathers. How cute!  The names are great! Musical babies LOL.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Give you odds....Grover and Nesbit will have siblings in the shell by next Sunday....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, my foster hens laid 4 eggs between them which I just switched out today for 2 dummy eggs. (My brother just left with the 4 infertile eggs to feed to his snakes!! He was so happy! I traded him for easter candy LOL)

I hope the budas aren't far behind and lay some new eggs soon!!

Some new pics of Grover (or is that Nesbit...), Mom and Dad (it was bath day).


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

20 days old today and the budas are still plugging along, doing as good a job as the foster hens at feeding!! I have mutant Budapest SF Tumblers, _*able*_ to feed their own young! Ahh! Help! 



LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> 20 days old today and the budas are still plugging along, doing as good a job as the foster hens at feeding!! I have mutant Budapest SF Tumblers, _*able*_ to feed their own young! Ahh! Help!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I think you have GREAT Budas! I kinda had in my mind that they might do far better at this baby raising than was thought. Laz and Lil had their one egg but that's it .. no egg #2 and no attention to egg #1 .. so no babies on the horizon here.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
You just tell those bad little Budas that they owe you a "blessed event", and soon. so they can come to Maine.
Weather is almost cooperating here, so my kids can be shipped here.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

...and by sharing with the hen pair, you made four birds very happy!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

photo update:

the babies, 04/01/09


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! Especially that middle shot!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Look at those big bright eyes and those fancy white flights! He's growing into quite a stunning bird!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry,
> You just tell those bad little Budas that they owe you a "blessed event", and soon. so they can come to Maine.
> Weather is almost cooperating here, so my kids can be shipped here.
> Daryl


Well, I don't think we're going to have a blessed event here, Daryl. As much as I love your babies, I think I will be Buda-less when they leave  Just let me know when the weather is good enough on your end, and Laz and Lil will be on the way to you (you will need to send me the address and phone!).

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just gorgeous babes, KariJo! Are they what you were hoping for? They are quite stunning little ones! So what is that called .. white flight, blue bar Buda or what????

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

It's funny, they are exactly what I was hoping for - even though I knew I would be getting markings that aren't for showing. I got _exactly_ what *I* wanted. White eye masks/spot head and all white flights... I don't know what you call it. "Friedman Marked"


I don't know why, but the combo appeals to me. Maybe because it's the markings on Friedman's brother (that I saw at Pageant) and wished I had bought, but I just LOVE how these guys came out. 

I hunted down the hen I knew I needed for this little project, and she and Friedman made perfect beautiful babies with great bodies and features... and totally unshowable markings. LOL!! Who cares. I love them. And they've been handled so much they'll make great pets or tame loft birds. (I'm told they're a good addition to a magpie marked project too) 

This has been so fun watching them grow!!


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my Gosh.
I could not stop laughing.
I have never seen a breed like this before!
haha. they look like aliens.
So cute.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

they act like little aliens too!
I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG..........CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! What else could on possibly say about that little spot-on-the-head doll baby!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Too adorable....I can't stand it...


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Freidman and his wife should start making a new nest very soon. My gues is within a week, VIOLA! soon it could be wall to wall cuteness!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Who says you cant show them?*

You can always enter them in a mismarked class. 

See you at the LAPC YB show. If not there, then Watsonville in Oct.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't know there was a mismarked class!! neat!! Thank you!! 

Is there a "we like to pick up straw and walk around with it" class? Because that is what they are up to right now... I'll go take some photos.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

awwwwww . . . little MommaJo and her spoiled rotten (but adorable) little alien babies   soooooo funny


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

check out the Ancient Tumbler baby under my "Ancient Hen" thread in Show Pigeons sections... the yawning photo is my favorite.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, another round! These kids are eating and causing trouble already. I don't know what the fascination is with the straw, but they are both really into walking around with a piece. It's so funny!!

Anyway, since the foster hens have the Ancient Baby, the buda babies are enjoying being together with their parents. Friedman is protective as always!!

"Can I help you??"









Grover and Nesbit, almost weaned! (OK, come on. How can anyone not think these guys are adorable!?!?)










Oh and, here's a baby racing homer I am hand-feeding for a friend. He said if it's a hen I can keep her!! Wait till Brooklyn finds out he might be getting a $500 wife! He better spruce up his apartment... hide his stuffed bunny. LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> Oh and, here's a baby racing homer I am hand-feeding for a friend. He said if it's a hen I can keep her!! Wait till Brooklyn finds out he might be getting a $500 wife! He better spruce up his apartment... hide his stuffed bunny. LOL


Ummmmm .. I think that would be robbing the cradle just a bit EVEN if it is for Brook!  Jail bait for SURE! 

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wow.. now they are adorable........


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Terry, LOL!!!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

karijo said:


> Oh and, here's a baby racing homer I am hand-feeding for a friend. He said if it's a hen I can keep her!! Wait till Brooklyn finds out he might be getting a $500 wife! He better spruce up his apartment... hide his stuffed bunny. LOL


FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS! wow.... What family line is it?


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to ask - I'll let you know!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Tim for an update, don't cha think,. everybody? It's now warm enough for my kids to be shipped from Nana Terry's loving care. I mailed her a thank you note and shipping info this week.
Daryl


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Daryl! I'm so excited! I can't wait for you to get them!! You know, the more budas I've seen the more I know they are really a spectacular pair. I hope you show the babies. Meanwhile, I'll be posting pics tonight of the Friedman Jr's... it's time for them to find new homes. *sniffle*

They are so sweet, super tame - they hop right on my hand or shoulder when I'm in the loft and stretch out to try and get kisses. I think Nesbit is a hen and Grover's a cock, but too young to know for sure. Though John Heppner met them this weekend and he thought so too. He also said they looked really nice and had nice straight beaks. 

The next round are due to hatch on Monday. And I just got my first Berliner Kurze egg today. I hope it's fertile!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*A Friedman of Your Own?*

OK, so here are updated pics of the Friedman Jr's as promised!

They are so adorable and ready to find new homes, sniffle.
The nest round is due to hatch any day now!
If anybody is interested, let me know.
We think Nesbit is a hen and Grover is a cock, but they're really too young to know for sure.

They're vaccinated against PMV, Pox, Salmonella, and e coli, and have no lice or mites. 


Baby Grover! 47 days old today. 04/26/09



















Baby Nesbit!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my garsh! Im really tempted, how would you feel about shipping all the way to VA?......


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind shipping them if somebody promised to give them a really great home with lots of love and kissing and snuggling...


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Soooo...... Are the baby Friedman's taking a road trip to VA?????? 
KJ- They are adorable!!!! I Just LuV the way they have such big ole' eyes!  SOOO Cute!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Soooo...... Are the baby Friedman's taking a road trip to VA??????
> KJ- They are adorable!!!! I Just LuV the way they have such big ole' eyes!  SOOO Cute!!!


wish he was!, I already have a pair of scmalks comming in a few weeks, Iam so tempted though!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ahhh-- Come on SpiritWings...... be TEMPTED with some more CUTENESS!!! They'd make a great addition to your part of heaven! _ALL ya gotta DO IS:_ *page back and just look at those sweet lil' faces! BE TEMPTED!...lol...lol... *


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I know, seriously they are the cutest babies ever. And Friedman III ("Thirdman") just hatched today!

The other egg hasn't opened but I don't know if it will, the nincompoops rolled it out by accident on Monday and it got cold. I hope it's OK but I just don't know...

Oh, and my Berliner Kurze eggies are good too! I'm really excited, they should be some ridiculously cute babies.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK - Grover and Nesbit are officially up for sale on eggbid.

(I hated doing it, but it is time for them to find new homes to make room for the other babies)


http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1242360940


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I am sorry you have to place your sweet little babies but I know it is a neccessary factor in developing a good breeding program. I know you will find the perfect loving home for them. Good Luck . . . an I love your loft name!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Debbie!


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Where can I get one of those tumblers?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sfenoid said:


> Where can I get one of those tumblers?


she said ,they are on eggbid.....the link is there too.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, on eggbid. Auction ends soon. Was really hoping someone from PT would end up with the little buggers! Guess I feel like someone on here would give them the best home. Especially since y'all have known them since day one. 


Here's the link again:

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1242360940


----------

